# Amazed at this water main break



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry, I have to vent for a minute. I'm on a well, so I don't care. 

There was a water main break, locally, at 10 PM last night. This morning, I was amazed at the people on facebook, talking about feeling like pioneers with no water. A lot of people are going out and getting snow to melt to be able to wash up this morning.
Do you seriously not have even a gallon of water in your house for an emergency or outage?! 
The lovely one tells me to lighten up on them. Maybe they used their water for flushing and stuff. No! This happened at 10 PM, less than 12 hours ago. And they slept for 8 of those hours.
These are rural people that live just miles from me. I'm truly flabbergasted that so many people are on facebook talking about not having any water at all. I thought my neighbors were smarter than that. Their parents (who are all farmers) are probably disgusted to hear their kids being so helpless.

I realize that not everyone is a prepper. Some people would think that I have a pidly amount stocked up. I have at least 20 cases of bottled water, 50 gallon jugs of store bought drinking water, & 100 gallons of self bottled gallons for use in cleaning and flushing. A lot less than I actually will need, But I at least can last several days. 
Whew, I feel better now. Idiots! Thanks for letting me rant


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

Lolol I have the same prob in my area. I to don't have enough preps by far but ppl here don't even keep a bag of dry beans . You should post what you said on fb you may save a life or at least get rid of dead weight friends/ neighbors lol


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I did write on facebook that everyone should have at least 3 days of water and supplies. I also said "What if, after they repair the problem, they tell you to boil for 3 days because the water is contaminated and unsafe." I also posted the link to ready.gov/build-a-kit

Some goofball replied that stores sell water everyday. Then several people "liked" his response. Not one person "liked" my post. 

I was going to reply with something like, What if all 3000 of their customers lose service. and each store around here has 200 gallons of water for sale. That's only 800 gallons for 3000 customers, moron! 

But, I just ignored it and came here to rant. On a bright side, there were 2 people that posted that they have some water stocked up, but need to get more. So, they aren't all idiots.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

None of us should ever be surprised by what the masses do and do not do. Consider the Northeast US as it gets hammered again by the cold and snow. Rather than even get the basics in place everyone does the same routine every time. Everyone runs to the market, to Home Depot, to the liquor store, and most likely the Redbox. 

Experience does not impact 97 percent of the population. most people are like cattle. When it is time to eat they are ready to be fed. If something bad happens they know the government is going to bail them out. If the government fails to be there on time they cry out about how unfair the government is (FEMA, National Guard, the local Law agencies and he transportation department have FAILED them.)

Don't expect to help them. Don't expect them to change. They cannot. Most people have a herd mentality. They are comfortable staying in ignorance of impending doom.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

jeff47041 said:


> Some goofball replied that stores sell water everyday. Then several people "liked" his response.


Yeah, tell that to the people in West Virginia.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

of course most people have 40 gallons or so in their water heaters.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

So put up a sign out front WATER FOR SALE. bring your own containers.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

jeff47041 said:


> I did write on facebook that everyone should have at least 3 days of water and supplies. I also said "What if, after they repair the problem, they tell you to boil for 3 days because the water is contaminated and unsafe." I also posted the link to ready.gov/build-a-kit
> 
> Some goofball replied that stores sell water everyday. Then several people "liked" his response. Not one person "liked" my post.
> 
> ...


Ron White says it best:
YOU CAN'T FIX STUPID!!!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey, hey, hey.....heads up!
I can beat your post about water.

Both my neighbors on the left and right of me removed their propane tanks from their yards....think about that folks.
They have NO backup for heat now!! One has one of those huge generators and I saw his garage AND his other garage and no stored gas unless he gets it from his vehicles(which is why we keep our tanks topped) or the boat???

You can't fix stupid.

Yeah, I know--like the FB idiots post, he can get gas at the station---really??
Are you sure??


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Sell them bottled water from your water closet! There is at least 1.5 gallons in that tank, maybe 1.3.


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

When 911 hit my area sold out of gas completely at $9 a gal and water sold out in 3 hours . I use rain barrels for garden and toilets furring our times of need


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

In laws were scrambling to get what they could before the big snow and were amazed that I had no need to stop on my way home from work. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

dixiemama said:


> In laws were scrambling to get what they could before the big snow and were amazed that I had no need to stop on my way home from work.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


It's a way of life around here.

This is today. You should have seen it right after the storm!

... and we didn't get hit anywhere near as bad as most storms....

We just arrange certain things to be closer to the doors of the sheds (not the one shown) when foul weather approaches.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Yup, looks like our driveway. Sis in law had to be driven to work because she 'just can't drive in these conditions.' E and Bub were curled up in the bed with the furbabies snoring when I left. 

Store shelves were pretty bare yesterday afternoon and its a 'duh ppl, they've forecasted this for over a week, you knew it was coming, its January in Kentucky!' 

It just seems like common sense to have enough on hand especially during the winter here

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

dixiemama said:


> ...
> 
> Store shelves were pretty bare yesterday afternoon and its a 'duh ppl, they've forecasted this for over a week, you knew it was coming, its January in Kentucky!'
> 
> ...


I have to be honest. New Hampshire is a little weird. There's a real dichotomy of social philosophy....

I'm not saying the wife and I are bullet-proof, or perfectly prepped for the whole zombie apocalypse, but when there's a storm coming, the closer to home I get (as in, the farther away from the city parts), the more stuff there is on the shelves. In the high population areas, it seems that storm forecasts result in a complete absence of batteries, bottled water, candles, and... well you know the rest.....

The last storm we had, I was on the way home during the thick of it (lot of years driving in snowstorms, but still no fun). I passed by our little crossroads country store and thought to myself; "crap... I think we're low on milk". So I stopped in, found the refrigerator about 3/4 full, and grabbed a gallon. Not a panic buy.... I knew we had about a quart left, and we've got dried milk and could easily get by. I just had that urge for a nice cold glass of milk when I got home, and wanted a gallon in the fridge.

In the middle of Concord, there were just no parking places in those "convenience" store lots! TV news showed nothing but bare shelves as they advised folks to stay home and told us where the "shelters" were....


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> Yes they do but will they think of that? A couple years ago I was talking to my ex shortly after a power outage and she was complaining about not being able to find bottled water anywhere. I mentioned the water heater and could hear the lightbulb over her head clicking on. "I never thought of that" she said.


If she was anything like *my* ex, it wouldn't have been the sound of a lightbulb going on, but the sound of a fuze burning out.

Out of curiosity, did you ever mention to her just *how* to get that water out of the tank, or did you let her ponder on it a tad?


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Water heater? I don't need one of them. Hot water comes right out of the tap at my place. One is cold, the other one is hot.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Woody

Water heater?

Our town had two water towers. A small one and a larger one. People would ask me why two? Simple I tell them. One is for hot water and one is for cold water. Which is which? Well you use less hot water so the smaller tower is the hot water.

They believed me!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

TheLazyL said:


> Woody
> 
> Water heater?
> 
> ...


Literally LOL! I almost feel bad telling folks stuff like that. Just think about the first chance they have to share their new knowledge with someone else!!!!


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

My personal paranoia about water is the reason we talk ourselves out of getting rid of the swimming pool each year. The pool represents 10,000 gallons of water that can be used as is for washing bodies and flushing, it can be treated with bleach (if it's not ready for swimming season) for washing dishes, or filtered twice (and boiled - if it's not ready for swimming season) for cooking and drinking.

I don't rely on that only, of course, but I tend to think of it as my great big back up plan. Swimming pools played a large role in Mom's Journal of the Zombie Years  http://www.zombiehunters.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=113&t=35300


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm with you, Ezmerelda. We bought an above ground swimming pool from Big Lots at the end of the season this past year. It was $42, which was something like 80% off. Nothing fancy, 42" by 16' in diameter (I'd have to check to find the number of gallons). DH figured just the pump and filter alone were worth more than that. At the time we bought it, he was thinking about a refreshing dip after working hard in the yard on a hot day. I was thinking to myself
_water supply..._


----------

